# 02M gearbox - list of cars that use it.



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

I have tried Google and searching but obviously a TT forum is unlikely to have in its content a list that covers the VAG range, does anyone know or have access to a list of cars that utilise this gearbox?

Thanks for any help

Charlie


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

mk4 cars are: R32, 24v VR6, 1.8T six speeds (20th edition, 337)- essentially all mk4 platform six speed gearboxes.

TT 225 quattro


AWD transmissions are different than FWD

4cyn & 6cyn use two different bellhousings and IIRC gear ratios

What are you looking to do?


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> mk4 cars are: R32, 24v VR6, 1.8T six speeds (20th edition, 337)- essentially all mk4 platform six speed gearboxes.
> 
> TT 225 quattro
> 
> ...



Cheers Doug  Sorry I should have elaborated. I was thinking that the R8 Shiftgate I produce (latest version) would potentially fit any car using this gearbox due to the shift pattern being the same - obviously mounting it would be another challenge, but the actual gearstick moving around within the 'gate would be the same once it was located appropriately.

Charlie


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> mk4 cars are: R32, 24v VR6, 1.8T six speeds (20th edition, 337)- essentially all mk4 platform six speed gearboxes.
> 
> TT 225 quattro
> 
> ...



5spd AWD 180HP TTQ and A3 Quattro use the 02m gearbox too.

i wouldn't generalize "6 spd gearboxes" only.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Just to be clear, there are many specific versions of the 02M, so just because it is an 02M gearbox doesn't mean that it's the same as another 02M.

In addition to Doug's list, the 6-speed 02M is also used in some versions of the following non-North-American vehicles: TDI Golfs/Jettas, Passats, Sharans, various Seats (Cupra, Toldeo), and the Skoda Fabia/Octavia. I'm sure there are others that I don't know off the top of my head.


----------



## Mk4gti_1337 (Feb 6, 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong.So the O2M transmission is for AWD? I just picked up a MK4 GTI, and the last owner did a trans swap,and that's what's in my car. I got it without reverse working and I'm trying to find out how to fix it.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------

